# The UK is falling apart



## Tommy Tainant

Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.

Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.

Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.

It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.

I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*

Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.

Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.

I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.

I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
_*
“Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_

Commie, Marxist, Wanker.

On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.

*“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*

He reached out and handed me my wallet.

Hmmph.
*
“How do you know my name ?”
*
_*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_

Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.

Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!


----------



## turzovka

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!



I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.

Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.  

Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

turzovka said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.
> 
> Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.
> 
> Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.
Click to expand...


I can see that you are relieved that I made it through the day. As you can see the UK is falling apart and you just want to make politics out of it.


----------



## turzovka

Tommy Tainant said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.
> 
> Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.
> 
> Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that you are relieved that I made it through the day. As you can see the UK is falling apart and you just want to make politics out of it.
Click to expand...

FYI.  Peaceful or non-violent Muslims in the UK are not the only victims.  So are Brits and their lifestyles, but I do not hear you lamenting about their fears.

Islamic Statistics on violence, rape, terror, sharia, isis, and welfare

*Britain, about 1/2 of Muslims support ISIS*,  ICM (Mirror) Poll 2015: 1.5 Million British Muslims support the Islamic State, about half the total population."  http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/muslim-leader-isis-supporting-brits-disenfranchised-6018357

In 2012, it emerged that over a thousand mostly white young girls in the northern England town of Rotherham were systematically groomed, trafficked, beaten and sexually abused by rape gangs consisting of mainly Pakistani Muslim men. Areport released earlier this monthconfirmed that the local Labour government council and the police covered up this horror because they were afraid of being characterized as racist or politically incorrect.

Councillors and police accused of having sex with Rotherham victims

*Percentage of British Muslims that approval of Suicide Bombings*, "Populus Poll (2006): 12% of young Muslims in Britain (and 12% overall) believe that suicide attacks against civilians in Britain can be justified.  1 in 4 support suicide attacks against British troops."  http://www.populuslimited.com/pdf/2006_02_07_times.pdf

"GfK NOP: 28% of British Muslims want Britain to be an Islamic state."  http://www.civitas.org.uk/pdf/ShariaLawOrOneLawForAll.pdf


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Your GFK and Populous links dont work.
The mirror article doesnt match the headline.Its bogus.
Having said that I give us weeks before the Mooslims kill all of us in our beds.

We are doomed I tell ya.................................................


----------



## turzovka

Tommy Tainant said:


> Your GFK and Populous links dont work.
> The mirror article doesnt match the headline.Its bogus.
> Having said that I give us weeks before the Mooslims kill all of us in our beds.
> 
> We are doomed I tell ya.................................................



Well all the links came from the same main article.   

Be that as it may, I will accept you think all these fears of radical and unruly Islams in the UK is totally unwarranted.   And you think we should be dismissing any serious efforts to do anything about it.    

That's fine.   I think we are wasting money and efforts trying to stop alleged "human causing" climate change and its awful repercussions.    Also we could save some money wasted on trying to stop an asteroid from hitting earth.    But Islamic terrorism and the growth of angry Muslims in the UK and Europe and the USA.    No, we definitely are not in agreement there.


----------



## longknife

There are part os London with over 50% Muslim population, Sharia rules and Bobbies are afraid to enter.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

longknife said:


> There are part os London with over 50% Muslim population, Sharia rules and Bobbies are afraid to enter.


Some streets are nearer 99% and they sacrifice sheep outside their local Spar every night. The Spars are only allowed to employ young asian boys who get gang raped after they clock off every night. The schools are male only and there are only two subjects taught.
Sharia law and Bomb making.

I was nearly gang raped today by a young whelp who used my supposedly lost wallet as a ruse to ingratiate himself to me. They will stop at nothing.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.
> 
> Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.
> 
> Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that you are relieved that I made it through the day. As you can see the UK is falling apart and you just want to make politics out of it.
Click to expand...






 All down to the likes of you and the Scots that think they can go it alone but still have the bank account of the English to fall back on. As I keep asking you what have you got that the EU needs for them to admit you into the fold. You would lose the support of NATO as well, leaving you with nothing.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Your GFK and Populous links dont work.
> The mirror article doesnt match the headline.Its bogus.
> Having said that I give us weeks before the Mooslims kill all of us in our beds.
> 
> We are doomed I tell ya.................................................









 Doing your ostrich act again tainted, burying your head in the sand and hoping the problems will go away


----------



## Dr Grump

Phoenall said:


> Doing your ostrich act again tainted, burying your head in the sand and hoping the problems will go away



Maybe it's not that much of a problem. Maybe you're just ANOTHER Chicken Little...


----------



## turzovka

longknife said:


> There are part os London with over 50% Muslim population, Sharia rules and Bobbies are afraid to enter.


And that should never have come to be.    Not in Britain, not in Europe, and not in Dearborn, Michigan.     What other culture or people can get away with such isolation and mob rule to where the police will not even go?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Very concerned about the Islamifiction of the UK. Even London now has a Paki Mayor who has already told City Hall staff to cover up their ankles and stop wearing crosses and other Christian ephemera.

So I have just attended the meeting of the  local parish council where our community policeman gives a monthly crime report.

This is the gist of it.

PC Taylor tells the meeting that the number of reported incidents reported has risen from the previous month to 6.

Three of these were inconsiderate parking near the chip shop, one was a nasty incident of littering near the church. There was a domestic dispute and also a car which had bald tyres.

Any Questions ?

So I asked him how many of the perps were Muslims.
*
"Well Mr Tainant I could not say. We do not collect that type of data. However ,without giving the game away, I think we all know who had the domestic."*

This answer did not shock me. We have known for years that the Police and Elites have always colluded in order to disguise their multi cultural experiment. We have to use our gut instinct to give us an understanding of what is going on.

_*"What strategies do you have in place to combat the rise of Muslim Extremism in our community and in particular the growth of the Savage Muslim Rape Gangs who roam our streets preying on white women including the drunken ones who were, lets be honest, asking for it."
*_
I wont bore you with his answer which was insubstantial and unsurprising. To cut it short there is no strategy at all and all of us White Christian folk are left to our own defences. We actually pay taxes for this privilege.

We need to dig deep into our Faith and display those central tenets held by all Christians.

Viz, suspicion,observation and pre-emptive strikes.No mercy must be shown. If it looks like a Muslim, if it smells like a Muslim it is a Muslim. There is no need to go round the back to look for a tail.   

Of course while our way of life is under threat from this quarter the HOMO lobby is busy colonising our PUBLIC TOILETS with their own brand of degenerate limp wristed perversion.

Such is life in MULTICULTURAL Britainistan.

God Save the Queen. (the proper one and not some marxist commie nancy boy mincing round the place)


----------



## Phoenall

Dr Grump said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing your ostrich act again tainted, burying your head in the sand and hoping the problems will go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not that much of a problem. Maybe you're just ANOTHER Chicken Little...
Click to expand...








 WRONG


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very concerned about the Islamifiction of the UK. Even London now has a Paki Mayor who has already told City Hall staff to cover up their ankles and stop wearing crosses and other Christian ephemera.
> 
> So I have just attended the meeting of the  local parish council where our community policeman gives a monthly crime report.
> 
> This is the gist of it.
> 
> PC Taylor tells the meeting that the number of reported incidents reported has risen from the previous month to 6.
> 
> Three of these were inconsiderate parking near the chip shop, one was a nasty incident of littering near the church. There was a domestic dispute and also a car which had bald tyres.
> 
> Any Questions ?
> 
> So I asked him how many of the perps were Muslims.
> *
> "Well Mr Tainant I could not say. We do not collect that type of data.  *
> 
> This answer did not shock me. We have known for years that the Police and Elites have always colluded in order to disguise their multi cultural experiment. We have to use our gut instinct to give us an understanding of what is going on.
> 
> _*"What strategies do you have in place to combat the rise of Muslim Extremism in our community and in particular the growth of the Savage Muslim Rape Gangs who roam our streets preying on white women including the drunken ones who were, lets be honest, asking for it."
> *_
> I wont bore you with his answer which was insubstantial and unsurprising. To cut it short there is no strategy at all and all of us White Christian folk are left to our own defences. We actually pay taxes for this privilege.
> 
> We need to dig deep into our Faith and display those central tenets held by all Christians.
> 
> Viz, suspicion,observation and pre-emptive strikes.No mercy must be shown. If it looks like a Muslim, if it smells like a Muslim it is a Muslim. There is no need to go round the back to look for a tail.
> 
> Of course while our way of life is under threat from this quarter the HOMO lobby is busy colonising our PUBLIC TOILETS with their own brand of degenerate limp wristed perversion.
> 
> Such is life in MULTICULTURAL Britainistan.
> 
> God Save the Queen. (the proper one and not some marxist commie nancy boy mincing round the place)








 And if I worked there I would tell him where to go and then instigate a wrongful dismissal case. I would buy/make the biggest cross I could and hang it around my neck and have all my trousers hacked a foot above my feet to see what he did.

 Was he looking at you knowingly, along with the other people, when he said  "*However ,without giving the game away, I think we all know who had the domestic."*


----------



## Dr Grump

Phoenall said:


> WRONG



You haven't a clue.


----------



## Desperado

No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
You are already in the toilet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Desperado said:


> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.


I have just had a quote on installing a safe room in the cellar. Everybody round here is doing the same.


----------



## Desperado

Desperado said:


> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.


Good idea since in England you are not allowed to protect yourself with a gun.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Desperado said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea since in England you are not allowed to protect yourself with a gun.
Click to expand...

Well I cant say too much but..............


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Today I went to a local supermarket called Sainsburys.
Whilst there I had reason to visit the toilets to relieve myself.
Sainsburys fit a sort of screen in the urinals that make it impossible to see what you neighbour is packing.
Obviously such leftist sophistry plays into the hands of the leftist degenerate homo community OMG.
I did what I had to do and left without knowing if there had been a tranny perve next to me whilst I undertook an intimate act.
I feel violated.


----------



## Drummond

Well, that's Sainsburys for you. Next time, try Tesco. Or if you can stand the stench of class distinction (.. I'm betting you can't ..), try Waitrose ...


----------



## koshergrl

turzovka said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.
> 
> Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.
> 
> Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.
Click to expand...

And if you dare defend yourself or you loved ones, you are called a criminal.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Even Her majesty,God bless her, has been told by Commissar Khan to cover up. She has to do it because he now holds the keys to the Tower of London s part of the Mayoral portfolio.


----------



## Phoenall

Dr Grump said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue.
Click to expand...







 A LOT MORE THAN YOU IT SEEMS


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just had a quote on installing a safe room in the cellar. Everybody round here is doing the same.
Click to expand...








And when the spoil heaps start moving how safe is your " safe room" then


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea since in England you are not allowed to protect yourself with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I cant say too much but..............
Click to expand...





 I wonder if your license will be renewed ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Even Her majesty,God bless her, has been told by Commissar Khan to cover up. She has to do it because he now holds the keys to the Tower of London s part of the Mayoral portfolio.







 Yet she can still have him arrested and thrown in the dungeons, so she does not have to do anything. Expect the Labour party members to start on him very soon


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Today I went to a local supermarket called Sainsburys.
> Whilst there I had reason to visit the toilets to relieve myself.
> Sainsburys fit a sort of screen in the urinals that make it impossible to see what you neighbour is packing.
> Obviously such leftist sophistry plays into the hands of the leftist degenerate homo community OMG.
> I did what I had to do and left without knowing if there had been a tranny perve next to me whilst I undertook an intimate act.
> I feel violated.









 You should have been, then you might feel what the rest of humanity feels


----------



## Vikrant

Tommy Tainant,

You are gifted at satire.


----------



## Dr Grump

Phoenall said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LOT MORE THAN YOU IT SEEMS
Click to expand...



You've shown nothing so far but ignorance. And no need to shout...


----------



## xband

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!



Good story gramps. Being a gramp myself I also have enlightening stories to tell youngsters how to render a dangerous situation, benign.


----------



## Owsi68

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!


Hilarious!  You are the undeniable UK version of Archie Bunker!   I think you're playing it up a bit for humor sake, but even if you meant every word I can't deny I enjoy your honest expression of political views.


----------



## koshergrl

The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too


----------



## koshergrl

Desperado said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Kidding, London just got their first Islamic  Mayor.
> You are already in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea since in England you are not allowed to protect yourself with a gun.
Click to expand...


"The bearing of arms is a sign of citizenship, which is to say, of being a full participant in government who acts through it, as opposed to subjectship, the state of being a passive being who does not act through government but who is acted upon."

Democrats Abandon Due Process


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The fightback starts.

Norfolk is being transformed into a "holding centre" where darkies will be confined until we can work out where to ship them to.

The work has been outsourced to respected organisations like Serco and Capita who are being incentivised on the throughput of non Aryan type minorities.

They will get extra for every dirty muslim savage they can ship out.

God save the Queen !!  

Next target is that fucking Paki Mayor who chose to spend the day sucking up to degenerate sodomites at the so called "Pride" thing in London .

We never had that sort of thing in the 50s and the sooner we are back there the better.


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!



Sounds like Tommy-girl is jealous he doesn't get the same attention from Muslim rape gangs as teenage girls in Sweeden and Germany do.

But since you're so keen on wanting to prove how great Muslims are, why not visit your local mosque.  Make friends with them, and while you're at it, ask them their opinion of Jews, and homosexuals too.  

Don't worry Tommy, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Tommy-girl is jealous he doesn't get the same attention from Muslim rape gangs as teenage girls in Sweeden and Germany do.
> 
> But since you're so keen on wanting to prove how great Muslims are, why not visit your local mosque.  Make friends with them, and while you're at it, ask them their opinion of Jews, and homosexuals too.
> 
> Don't worry Tommy, you have nothing to worry about!
Click to expand...

Actually the local mosque holds an annual open day where the public is invited in and treated to marvellous hospitality.

mosqueopenday07022016

Obviously the devious bastards dont show you where they make the bombs.


----------



## montelatici

koshergrl said:


> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too



LOL, Wishful thinking by the idiots.

The leader of the main populist anti-EU M5 party in Italy backtracks. Anti-EU proponents are beginning to be viewed as traitors and pariahs. This Brexit is great for the EU.

*"Di Maio (M5s): "Mai messo in discussione la nostra permanenza nella Ue"*

*"I have never questioned our membership in the EU"*

*Di Maio (M5s): "Mai messo in discussione la nostra permanenza nella Ue"*


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Tommy-girl is jealous he doesn't get the same attention from Muslim rape gangs as teenage girls in Sweeden and Germany do.
> 
> But since you're so keen on wanting to prove how great Muslims are, why not visit your local mosque.  Make friends with them, and while you're at it, ask them their opinion of Jews, and homosexuals too.
> 
> Don't worry Tommy, you have nothing to worry about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the local mosque holds an annual open day where the public is invited in and treated to marvellous hospitality.
> 
> mosqueopenday07022016
> 
> Obviously the devious bastards dont show you where they make the bombs.
Click to expand...



LOL, one PR day and Tommy-girl is a believer.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Yes I have been doing some important research over the past few weeks and the results may prove surprising to some of you.

I have been reading about the chap who dared to criticise President Elect Trump. 

It was his name, Khan, that set me off. 

After some diligence on my part I can now reveal that "Mr" Khan is related by blood to our own Paki Mayor of Londonistan , Step forward Sadiq Khan.










As you can see the resemblance between these raping savages is remarkable. 

A further link between the two hatemongers is their secret membership of a worldwide Paki elites organisation.

This group of savage muzzies fund gay bashing groups in major western cities and they also have a prominent American politician as a member.

I cannot reveal who he is but anybody who follows the activities of "YES WE KHAN" should be able to work it out.

"Yes we Khan" have their people placed in a variety of positions across Western Europe with their stated aim of destroying Western Culture and creating a Sharia state   

London has already fallen, who will be next ? New York, Miami or Wrexham ?


----------



## koshergrl

I find it unlikely that Miami will fall to muzzies, given the huge number of Cubans who illegally dwell there.

They are notoriously protective of their turf.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes I have been doing some important research over the past few weeks and the results may prove surprising to some of you.
> 
> I have been reading about the chap who dared to criticise President Elect Trump.
> 
> It was his name, Khan, that set me off.
> 
> After some diligence on my part I can now reveal that "Mr" Khan is related by blood to our own Paki Mayor of Londonistan , Step forward Sadiq Khan.
> 
> View attachment 84173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the resemblance between these raping savages is remarkable.
> 
> A further link between the two hatemongers is their secret membership of a worldwide Paki elites organisation.
> 
> This group of savage muzzies fund gay bashing groups in major western cities and they also have a prominent American politician as a member.
> 
> I cannot reveal who he is but anybody who follows the activities of "YES WE KHAN" should be able to work it out.
> 
> "Yes we Khan" have their people placed in a variety of positions across Western Europe with their stated aim of destroying Western Culture and creating a Sharia state
> 
> London has already fallen, who will be next ? New York, Miami or Wrexham ?



H'm. I'm guessing Wrexham, Tommy ....

.... would you like that ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!










 And in the real world there were 1400 underage children raped on one small British town by a gang of muslim adult men in the name of islam,Labour and neo marxism. Dont forget that tainted the tip of the iceberg of a nationwide scandal that could amount to 90% of all adult muslim men being involved in organised child rape as a form of terrorism, and it was done in your name. The terrorism wrought on the troops of Britain done in your name because you followed the neo marxist dogma and still support the child rapists.

These are the people you are protecting tainted and you are no better

Teen girls pestered for sex by former Leicester politician

Ex-councillor jailed for grooming blackmailer posing as teen

Councillor for children quits after child porn arrest


And dont forget this

Labour25 + 33


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the real world there were 1400 underage children raped on one small British town by a gang of muslim adult men in the name of islam,Labour and neo marxism. Dont forget that tainted the tip of the iceberg of a nationwide scandal that could amount to 90% of all adult muslim men being involved in organised child rape as a form of terrorism, and it was done in your name. The terrorism wrought on the troops of Britain done in your name because you followed the neo marxist dogma and still support the child rapists.
> 
> These are the people you are protecting tainted and you are no better
> 
> Teen girls pestered for sex by former Leicester politician
> 
> Ex-councillor jailed for grooming blackmailer posing as teen
> 
> Councillor for children quits after child porn arrest
> 
> 
> And dont forget this
> 
> Labour25 + 33
Click to expand...


Just waiting for the mental illness justification for the London knife attack.

It's started already.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you and yours address our social and serious problems of today.
> 
> Either pretend they do not exist or ignore them.
> 
> Or you can provide an anecdote (real or not it does not matter) and think you have proved a point, that the world is fine and calm as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that you are relieved that I made it through the day. As you can see the UK is falling apart and you just want to make politics out of it.
Click to expand...







 Get it right tainted, your world is falling apart and it is about time you neo marxists realised that it was happening. You are no longer in control of even your own homes as the decent people are rising up and against your ways. I heard the same crap from the left wing morons while labour still held power, and Scotland was going to break free of England and hold them to ransom. The same LIES and threats and they amounted to nothing more than hot air. I had brainless buffoons like yourself trying to find out my details so they could send the "boys" round to re-educate me. They soon shut up when I told them to look outside at the car with 3 radio areils on its roof, the blacl one that is the lead not the red one further down the road that was backup. So I will advise you to do the same thing every day as this is Bririst security doing its job of keeping the idiots under close scrutiny. The vicar could be one of them, the Indian who runs the local corner shop could be another, even the local headteacher could be involved. So tommy be afraid, be very afraid if you have anything to hide at all. Dont throw your paperwork away  either burn it or compost it.

Amazing what you can find out when you have a legitimate reason to own and use high powered radio equipment of military heritage for its intended purpose.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are part os London with over 50% Muslim population, Sharia rules and Bobbies are afraid to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Some streets are nearer 99% and they sacrifice sheep outside their local Spar every night. The Spars are only allowed to employ young asian boys who get gang raped after they clock off every night. The schools are male only and there are only two subjects taught.
> Sharia law and Bomb making.
> 
> I was nearly gang raped today by a young whelp who used my supposedly lost wallet as a ruse to ingratiate himself to me. They will stop at nothing.
Click to expand...







 And they only slaughter sheep like that during Eid, ask your local farmer/shepherd he/she will tell you all about it. Have you passed the carnage on your local sheep moor right after ramadan, or did your leader tell you to stay away . Local farmers no longer sell sheep to muslims at that time of year, not even old ones that are worthless after having whole flocks massacred by children learning how to slit throats. They just left the remains in the fields as they are not fit to eat under sharia law.  Maybe you should try going against youir leaders commands onced in a while tainted and see the reality.


----------



## montelatici

koshergrl said:


> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too



*"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*

.....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.

In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.

People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
*
Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.

EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> .....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.
> 
> In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
> *
> Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
Click to expand...

This will upset the fanatics on here.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> .....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.
> 
> In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
> *
> Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
Click to expand...


Funny,  how sources differ.

Germany fears France, Austria, Finland, the Netherlands and Hungary may follow the UK and leave the EU, a government paper says.

The finance ministry strategy paper expresses concern that the UK's historic vote may trigger a Brexit domino effect across Europe, according to the German newspaper Die Welt.

It recommends that the EU enters into negotiations aimed at making the UK an "associated partner country" for the remaining 27 nations. 

As it stands, the UK's exit may cause Germany's contribution to the EU's budget to rise by 3bn euros (£2.44bn) a year, the paper adds.


Maybe you should start reading Die Welt.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> .....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.
> 
> In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
> *
> Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will upset the fanatics on here.
Click to expand...


Is that what you live for?

Upsetting people?


----------



## Kristian

Tommy Tainant said:


> Marxist



*GB are smuggle Marxism country or.*


----------



## Kristian

Mindful said:


> Hungary



*This will follow GB to endless Europe.*


----------



## Kristian

It will been GB, Ireland, Hungary and Bulgaria out's. 

It could been Serbia, Macedonia and Ukraine to EU.


----------



## Kristian

27 in votes and worker house in Brussels.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> .....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.
> 
> In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
> *
> Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will upset the fanatics on here.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm no fanatic. But, I supported Brexit, so in your eyes, I am one ... eh ?

Tommy and folks ... I'm not at all 'upset'. What other destinies other countries want, it's up to them to chose. Just as it was up to us, to choose ours. 

I'm no fan of the EU. If it fails as the control-freaking entity it is, that'll be just fine with me. BUT ... what other countries want for themselves, is up to them. Not, strictly speaking, even my business ...

Just one thing, Tommy. Haven't recent political events in our part of the world proven that polls can be inaccurate ? Think on that.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!


I am disgusted by your lack of concern for Welsh sheep! We understand you don't like women, but have the sheep ever done to you?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> .....support for EU membership jumped to 81 percent in Germany, a 19 point increase from the last time the question was asked in November 2014.
> 
> In France, support surged by 10 points to 67 percent. In both countries, that was the highest level of support since at least December 2010, when IFOP started asking the question....
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy, Italy, support also rose 4 points, to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> People in other major European countries were not keen to follow Britain's example and hold referendums on EU membership: a majority of people in Germany, France, Italy, Spain and Poland, said they were against such votes.
> *
> Should a referendum be held, all five countries would vote to remain in the EU, with majorities of at least 63 percent.
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will upset the fanatics on here.
Click to expand...







 Why will it when other agencies are saying the oppositte and proclaiming that the people of France and Germany are wanting their borders closed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.

When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.

Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!

Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.

He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.

I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!

More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.



He's an immigrant from Somalia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
Click to expand...

Exactly. He isnt British at all.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
Click to expand...


That's a serious ill thought out accusation.

How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
Click to expand...

Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits. 

Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits.
> 
> Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?
Click to expand...


What games are you playing?

On one thread, eulogising him, on the other, trashing him.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.










 Proving just how RACIST tainted tommy really is.

 Now he will claim it is sarcasm or a skit


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving just how RACIST tainted tommy really is.
> 
> Now he will claim it is sarcasm or a skit
Click to expand...


Maybe parody, the attention seeking whore.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
Click to expand...







 He has integrated into British society and worked hard for what he has. He is British first and is the type of migrant we want in this country, and this is what the likes of tainted does not understand


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits.
> 
> Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?
Click to expand...








 And only a RACIST would say this, making you scum of the worst kind


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has integrated into British society and worked hard for what he has. He is British first and is the type of migrant we want in this country, and this is what the likes of tainted does not understand
Click to expand...

Fuck me. Are you actually saying that they arent all rapists ?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits.
> 
> Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What games are you playing?
> 
> On one thread, eulogising him, on the other, trashing him.
Click to expand...






 He is trying to play both ends against the middle after finding out that his god is about to lose his rank in the labour party


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving just how RACIST tainted tommy really is.
> 
> Now he will claim it is sarcasm or a skit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe parody, the attention seeking whore.
Click to expand...






 That is it he is attention seeking because his god is about to be toppled and kicked out of the labour party


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has integrated into British society and worked hard for what he has. He is British first and is the type of migrant we want in this country, and this is what the likes of tainted does not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck me. Are you actually saying that they arent all rapists ?
Click to expand...


You might be one?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits.
> 
> Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What games are you playing?
> 
> On one thread, eulogising him, on the other, trashing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to play both ends against the middle after finding out that his god is about to lose his rank in the labour party
Click to expand...

Why do you think I am a Labour voter ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has integrated into British society and worked hard for what he has. He is British first and is the type of migrant we want in this country, and this is what the likes of tainted does not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck me. Are you actually saying that they arent all rapists ?
Click to expand...






 I never said they were, that was your claim


----------



## Mindful

What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a serious ill thought out accusation.
> 
> How can the guy run for Britain if he hasn't got citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the Paki mafia and political correctness.Nobody will say a word while this bastard runs for the glory of Allah and british servicemen are forced to beg in the streets because they arent entitled to benefits.
> 
> Has he been to Rotherham ? That is the question many people are asking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What games are you playing?
> 
> On one thread, eulogising him, on the other, trashing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to play both ends against the middle after finding out that his god is about to lose his rank in the labour party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I am a Labour voter ?
Click to expand...







 Cant you remember putting them on a pedestal   not that long ago, and claiming that they would save the UK when they took over ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.


Oh dear.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
Click to expand...







 He is more Britsh than you will ever be, he puts this Kingdom first


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wake up this morning and Mrs Tainant is drivelling on about GB winning a gold medal at the globalist Olympics.
> 
> When she tells me who has won I nearly puke up my toast.
> 
> Some fucking Paki called Mohammed !!
> 
> Trying to win acceptance through hard work,dedication and effort doesnt work for me.
> 
> He can shove that medal up his raping savage arse and fuck off back to the jungle where he belongs.
> 
> I just hope Her Majesty,God bless her, doesnt have to receive him at the palace. She would have to check the muzzie **** hadnt planted a bomb while taking a leak. LOL !!!
> 
> More and more this country is sinking into a leftist multicultural shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an immigrant from Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He isnt British at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back him all you like.You are just a muzzie rape enabler.
Click to expand...










 No that is you and your fellow neo marxists


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...


What can the matter be?


----------



## Mindful

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can the matter be?
Click to expand...



Dear old Tom who  was locked in the lavatory.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can the matter be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear old Tom who  was locked in the lavatory.
Click to expand...






 He was there from monday till saturday


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great moment. Watching the flag being raised to God save The Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can the matter be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear old Tom who  was locked in the lavatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was there from monday till saturday
Click to expand...



All together now. It's such a pretty melody.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The Paki bastard who runs the local corner shop has decided that he will not serve women in decadent western clothing.

OUT - ankle revealing skirts and crop tops that show a bit of midriff.
IN - conservative and wifely attire that will not offend Allah.

This caused some issues in the village where local men folk were required to get off their arses and go and buy their own beer and fags.

It was all getting a bit nasty before Mrs Khan stepped in and told him to *"stop being a dickhead".*

Salim is now banished to a non customer facing role and Mrs Khan is running the show. He is being counselled through this by the Rev North who,if rumours are true, is also subject to the whims of a strong minded woman.

You can see him soldiering on in the warehouse poor fellow. When you give him a sneaky wave its heartening to see the cut throat gesture he makes in return. Bless him. 

The rest of us are forced to hang our heads in shame when we buy a bottle of wine on tuesday night.
_*
"Hmm, you  were drinking wine last night. Is that wise on a weekday ?" *_

We are all victims of the multi culturalism cult that drags us down.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Paki bastard who runs the local corner shop has decided that he will not serve women in decadent western clothing.
> 
> OUT - ankle revealing skirts and crop tops that show a bit of midriff.
> IN - conservative and wifely attire that will not offend Allah.
> 
> This caused some issues in the village where local men folk were required to get off their arses and go and buy their own beer and fags.
> 
> It was all getting a bit nasty before Mrs Khan stepped in and told him to *"stop being a dickhead".*
> 
> Salim is now banished to a non customer facing role and Mrs Khan is running the show. He is being counselled through this by the Rev North who,if rumours are true, is also subject to the whims of a strong minded woman.
> 
> You can see him soldiering on in the warehouse poor fellow. When you give him a sneaky wave its heartening to see the cut throat gesture he makes in return. Bless him.
> 
> The rest of us are forced to hang our heads in shame when we buy a bottle of wine on tuesday night.
> _*
> "Hmm, you  were drinking wine last night. Is that wise on a weekday ?" *_
> 
> We are all victims of the multi culturalism cult that drags us down.



This is progress, of a sort, it seems to me. You've now realised that you can't make the points you want to make with total straightforwardness and candour ... so you're trying something more indirect, instead. 

Evidence of a recognition of a weakness of argument ? I'd say so ....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post

It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.

The country cant sink any further in my opinion.

So lets recap on the state of the UK - 

Paki mayor of London town.
Paki newsreaders
Paki doctors
Paki pharmacists
Paki dentists
Paki soldiers
Paki firemen
Paki scientists
Paki sportsmen and women
Paki business owners

The upshot of which is -

No tits in the Sun newspaper
No tits or arses on the sides of busses
Xmas banned
Easter banned
Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV. 
Bacon outlawed from the High St.
Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)

This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.

No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.









It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question. 

We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got. 

Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.


WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.



  Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
Click to expand...

Its no wonder the country is now a multi cultural shithole when rape enablers like yourself encourage them to come here.
You need to take a good look at yourself matey.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its no wonder the country is now a multi cultural shithole when rape enablers like yourself encourage them to come here.
> You need to take a good look at yourself matey.
Click to expand...






That would be you neo marxists in the labour party you are talking about, after all you covered up the terrorist rape of close to 1 million under age girls and boys by your muslims friends. The country is a shithole because you and your ilk have made it that way, and now you want out because the kitchen is getting a little hot


----------



## Drummond

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
Click to expand...


Of COURSE he'll be wrong 100 percent of the time. He's a Leftie. It's in the job description !


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its no wonder the country is now a multi cultural shithole when rape enablers like yourself encourage them to come here.
> You need to take a good look at yourself matey.
Click to expand...


That's one 'classy' contribution, there, Tommy. 

Perhaps you just crave the notoriety that being outrageous (- you hope -) will bring you ?


----------



## Drummond

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
Click to expand...


I may live in Wales these days, but I'm English, through-and-through (an ex-Londoner). 

And yes, the differences are palpable. I doubt I'll ever properly get used to the place .....


----------



## Phoenall

Drummond said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Collis, British Ambassador To Saudi Arabia Converts To Islam And Performs Hajj | Huffington Post
> 
> It just gets worse and worse. This knob is being lauded as some kind of new age hero when , in fact, he is a traitor.
> 
> The country cant sink any further in my opinion.
> 
> So lets recap on the state of the UK -
> 
> Paki mayor of London town.
> Paki newsreaders
> Paki doctors
> Paki pharmacists
> Paki dentists
> Paki soldiers
> Paki firemen
> Paki scientists
> Paki sportsmen and women
> Paki business owners
> 
> The upshot of which is -
> 
> No tits in the Sun newspaper
> No tits or arses on the sides of busses
> Xmas banned
> Easter banned
> Peppa Pig banned from kids TV
> Porkies 1,2 and 3 no longer shown on TV.
> Bacon outlawed from the High St.
> Beardie wierdie blokes on the radio spewing love and tolerance (my arse)
> 
> This bastard should be taken out and shot or forced to listen to Adele records for a year.
> 
> No doubt Sting and Bono will do a fundraiser for him before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a trait of neo marxist welsh morons to be extremely racist, as shown by your post. I am glad I dont have to travel to Wales anymore to try and explain to the sheep shaggers that the steel has to be hot before you even try to work it. It was hard bloody work when everyone in the room put their hands up when you asked for Dai bach to answer the question.
> 
> We welcome anyone that is prepared to work, pay their taxes and integrate into our society, not like you welsh who are still smarting from the trouncing your got.
> 
> Is that what you have told your kids that the Mayor of London has banned Christmas, Easter, Peppa Pig and bacon so you dont have to spend anything on them ever again.
> 
> 
> WILL YOU EVER BE RIGHT OR WILL YOU KEEP UP WITH BEING 100% WRONG ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call your girl children Maaary and Baaarbra, is it cos they sound just like their mother dolly the clone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may live in Wales these days, but I'm English, through-and-through (an ex-Londoner).
> 
> And yes, the differences are palpable. I doubt I'll ever properly get used to the place .....
Click to expand...









 Dont get me wrong I have met some really nice Welsh people in my time, but the ones like tainted show the good ones up. It does not take much to set them of on one of their rants, and when it is pointed out they can leave at any time as long as they pay they get all aggressive.It is like Sturgeon demanding that we foot the bill for her referendum just in case it goes the wrong way. I say let the English have the vote as well and watch the sparks fly when we tell the Scots and Welsh to pack their bags and go. Cut of their money the second the result is known and close down all the English firms so they have to do everything themselves. That will mean no more relying on the armed services for employment, no more NHS, no more road agency and no more DVLA


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Anyway I meant to share this story with you all a few days ago but the nub of it is that I was rather traumatised by the whole episode and this act of writing it down has helped me to cope with the fall out.

This is what happened.

I decided to make a visit to the local supermarket. Braving a rag tag army of Muslim rape gangs and leftist climate changers I parked up as near to the entrance as I could.

I got out of my car and was immediately propositioned by a swarthy, cut throat looking sort of fellow.

*“Clean your car mister?”* He smirked.

I tensed up a little but responded In true Brexit fashion.

*“ My car is clean enough so you can fuck off back to Albania you fucking child raping muzzie c.unt”*

He looked at me for a second and then taunted me with the following:

*“OK, no problem, you have a good day now.”*

Onwards to the shop and I spot two degenerates wearing red trousers. They are making their way into the store and I close up behind them in order to get a decent picture.

The picture below is the only one I could get before I was confronted by the so called Store Security Team.





The Security Team in this instance is a buxom African woman in her late 20s. Five foot 6 inches and around 200 pounds of solid bone and muscle.Well proportioned all over and certainly built for comfort and not speed.

Such is life in modern Britainistan.

*“Now then Mr Tainant sir, we have told you before that photographing customers is not allowed.”*

I stared at her for a few seconds, my eyes taking in her voluptuous curves and full luscious lips.

*“I thought that my ban was spent and that it would be ok if they werent muzzie trash”*

She chuckled and shook her head slowly, her luxuriant black tresses shimmering in the artificial light.

*“Tommy, you know that isnt right. You need to get another hobby and stop this nonsense. You are a grown man now.”*

I thought about what she had just said and responded in the true spirit of Albion.

*“Do you need to search me to see if I have anything on me ? Maybe up against that wall ? I could put my hands up and spread my legs. You could do a thorough check on me. Everywhere.”*

Again she chuckled and shook her head as she started deleting the pictures on my phone. This crazed and wanton Negress. A Queen of the Jungle indeed. Here she was the mistress of my freedom, her long and powerful fingers jabbing away at my phone screen.

I closed my eyes and thought pervasive private thoughts until a hysterical shriek brought me round.

*“You dirty old bastard !! There are pictures of me on here. I aint having that you old perve. I am calling the Law now.”
*
Oh dear. I had forgotten about those pictures. Perhaps I should have deleted them once I had transferred them to my tablet, laptop and blogs.

So there I was sat in the Security Lodge and waiting for the Police to arrive. It was very warm in there and I noticed a slight glow on her cheeks as she typed out her complaint report.

*“Where do your people come from”* I asked ?

*“From Wolverhampton you old fool, are you gonna stalk them as well ?”*

So much for trying to build bridges with these people.

I cant say any more about the state of modern Britain on the advice of my brief. My case is likely to be heard in the next few weeks.

However the smart ones amongst you will understand my inner torment.


----------



## ESay

Hey, it is impossible to comprehend your torment without photos of this Queen. I demand the photos!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!



No one here really cares about the UK


----------



## Drummond

Skull Pilot said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one here really cares about the UK
Click to expand...


That, of course, is your right and privilege. Still ... can I observe that you cared at least enough to post what you did - I mean, why even bother, why give this any of your time, if that's how you feel .. ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ESay said:


> Hey, it is impossible to comprehend your torment without photos of this Queen. I demand the photos!


When I eventually got home there was a police van parked in the drive way and several officers were bagging up my electronic possessions. I will try and get a sneaky pic from the cafe opposite when she comes out for a ciggy.


----------



## ESay

Tommy Tainant said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it is impossible to comprehend your torment without photos of this Queen. I demand the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> When I eventually got home there was a police van parked in the drive way and several officers were bagging up my electronic possessions. I will try and get a sneaky pic from the cafe opposite when she comes out for a ciggy.
Click to expand...

No, no, no. No sneaky pics. Everything must be by mutual agreement.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anyway I meant to share this story with you all a few days ago but the nub of it is that I was rather traumatised by the whole episode and this act of writing it down has helped me to cope with the fall out.
> 
> This is what happened.
> 
> I decided to make a visit to the local supermarket. Braving a rag tag army of Muslim rape gangs and leftist climate changers I parked up as near to the entrance as I could.
> 
> I got out of my car and was immediately propositioned by a swarthy, cut throat looking sort of fellow.
> 
> *“Clean your car mister?”* He smirked.
> 
> I tensed up a little but responded In true Brexit fashion.
> 
> *“ My car is clean enough so you can fuck off back to Albania you fucking child raping muzzie c.unt”*
> 
> He looked at me for a second and then taunted me with the following:
> 
> *“OK, no problem, you have a good day now.”*
> 
> Onwards to the shop and I spot two degenerates wearing red trousers. They are making their way into the store and I close up behind them in order to get a decent picture.
> 
> The picture below is the only one I could get before I was confronted by the so called Store Security Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Team in this instance is a buxom African woman in her late 20s. Five foot 6 inches and around 200 pounds of solid bone and muscle.Well proportioned all over and certainly built for comfort and not speed.
> 
> Such is life in modern Britainistan.
> 
> *“Now then Mr Tainant sir, we have told you before that photographing customers is not allowed.”*
> 
> I stared at her for a few seconds, my eyes taking in her voluptuous curves and full luscious lips.
> 
> *“I thought that my ban was spent and that it would be ok if they werent muzzie trash”*
> 
> She chuckled and shook her head slowly, her luxuriant black tresses shimmering in the artificial light.
> 
> *“Tommy, you know that isnt right. You need to get another hobby and stop this nonsense. You are a grown man now.”*
> 
> I thought about what she had just said and responded in the true spirit of Albion.
> 
> *“Do you need to search me to see if I have anything on me ? Maybe up against that wall ? I could put my hands up and spread my legs. You could do a thorough check on me. Everywhere.”*
> 
> Again she chuckled and shook her head as she started deleting the pictures on my phone. This crazed and wanton Negress. A Queen of the Jungle indeed. Here she was the mistress of my freedom, her long and powerful fingers jabbing away at my phone screen.
> 
> I closed my eyes and thought pervasive private thoughts until a hysterical shriek brought me round.
> 
> *“You dirty old bastard !! There are pictures of me on here. I aint having that you old perve. I am calling the Law now.”
> *
> Oh dear. I had forgotten about those pictures. Perhaps I should have deleted them once I had transferred them to my tablet, laptop and blogs.
> 
> So there I was sat in the Security Lodge and waiting for the Police to arrive. It was very warm in there and I noticed a slight glow on her cheeks as she typed out her complaint report.
> 
> *“Where do your people come from”* I asked ?
> 
> *“From Wolverhampton you old fool, are you gonna stalk them as well ?”*
> 
> So much for trying to build bridges with these people.
> 
> I cant say any more about the state of modern Britain on the advice of my brief. My case is likely to be heard in the next few weeks.
> 
> However the smart ones amongst you will understand my inner torment.








Just more of your racist crap hidden behind a thin veneer of concern.  Just your typical neo marxist trait thinking that because Corbyn won a rigged election he is the new NWO Emperor and will protect them from claims of RACISM


----------



## Blackrook

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!


Just because it hasn't affected your little corner of the world doesn't mean bad things aren't happening.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Blackrook said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it hasn't affected your little corner of the world doesn't mean bad things aren't happening.
Click to expand...


Its happening everywhere. The UK will be a Sharia state by 2050 and anybody with the wrong colour skin will end up as a sex slave in a muzzie harem.


----------



## Blackrook

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it hasn't affected your little corner of the world doesn't mean bad things aren't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its happening everywhere. The UK will be a Sharia state by 2050 and anybody with the wrong colour skin will end up as a sex slave in a muzzie harem.
Click to expand...

2050 is a long way off and your prediction will come true long before that distant date.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it hasn't affected your little corner of the world doesn't mean bad things aren't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its happening everywhere. The UK will be a Sharia state by 2050 and anybody with the wrong colour skin will end up as a sex slave in a muzzie harem.
Click to expand...




Have you had the operation to tighten things up in preparation for the new job, they would not like to think you were that easy you know


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have hardly been out of the house this year thanks to my unfortunate fall before Christmas.
> 
> Stories about the rape of Europe are rife and so you will excuse my nervousness on venturing out to the shop this morning.This is what happened to me.
> 
> Its about half a mile from my front door so I took the precaution of carrying a damned big stick in order to beat off any crazed Muslim Savage Rape Gangs I might bump into.
> 
> It must have been my lucky day as I was able to get to the shop without incident. Whilst shopping I bumped into the Vicar who told me that he was en route to the local primary school to give the lesson that morning.
> 
> I asked him what the subject was and he replied *“The importance of honesty in all our dealings”.*
> 
> Hmmph. I told him that the savage Sharias would cut your tongue out for lying and asked him what consequences of lying he was preaching to our kids.
> 
> Oh dear.I wish I hadnt asked.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that *“Feeling you have let yourself down “* doesnt really compare with getting your tongue filleted.
> 
> I lost patience with him and told him that he was responsible for a Britainstan where our sacred Queen now wears a hijab/burka when driving round London in order to deter the Cologne style rape gangs swarming round our blessed white women.
> _*
> “Well Tommy, I know you have been laid up for a while but its not quite as bad as you are making out. You know that nobody has been convicted of rape in that Cologne thing dont you ? “*_
> 
> Commie, Marxist, Wanker.
> 
> On the way home some Paki kid started running after me. I tensed up, gripped my tool and prepared to sell myself dearly.
> 
> *“Mr Tainant sir” he smirked “You dropped your wallet outside the shop, here you are”.*
> 
> He reached out and handed me my wallet.
> 
> Hmmph.
> *
> “How do you know my name ?”
> *
> _*“I was in school with your son and my Dad is your GP. I washed your car for the scouts as well.”*_
> 
> Cocky little bastard. I took my wallet,counted my money and told him to get back to his bomb building.
> 
> Raping savage bastards are everywhere but I managed to get home in one piece. Just !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it hasn't affected your little corner of the world doesn't mean bad things aren't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its happening everywhere. The UK will be a Sharia state by 2050 and anybody with the wrong colour skin will end up as a sex slave in a muzzie harem.
Click to expand...


Your sarcasm is misplaced.

Consider this: with a 'PC' climate well established, where there's an inbuilt deference to the Muslim 'minority', so they'll manage ever-greater inroads into our society in the UK. We're already swamped with mosques, and entire communities of them -- none of which show the slightest interest in integrating with what I (- these days -) laughingly call 'the indigenous culture'. 

Project for yourself where that must lead, with no meaningful countering checks or balances coming into play. Sheer commonsense tells you that the future could indeed be a very dire one !


----------

